# Sex and immense energy afterwards .....



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post and like others I have been through the whole cheating( husband cheated on me, we are now divorced 2 yrs)scenario. I have moved on and in a now stable relationship of 2 1/2 yrs. And couldn't be happier. But I come here with a problem. Not one of cheating, or abuse, or even heartache but of well please read and you will see. 
Seems like every time after the fiancé and I have sex, no matter what time of the day or night I have so much energy its unbelievable (I'm 31 so not sure if its a hormone thing). He passes out within a few minutes and I feel as if I could run a marathon. Even if I have had the most exhausting, dragging ass, don't think I can hold my eyes open another minute day, we have sex and .... Bam!!!! I'm good to go for what feels like hours. 
Sometimes it is nice, I can finish things, other times it's awful, I want to sleep so I'm not tired the next day. I'm even on medicine for migraines that cause drowsiness and the adrenaline from sex fights through that. Does this happen to anyone else? Or am I lucky/cursed lol in this? We have even tried to change time we had sex but with work schedule ( he on 1st, I on 2nd) that hasn't worked ?.I don't want to stop having sex just because I end up with adrenaline rushes but... Any ideas or advice would be wonderful! Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

That's what happens when you have to chase her down. Damn these young ones can run.


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

My ex and I had a decent sexual relationship up till the affair. But I was never like this till my current fiancé. I never even experienced orgasm(g-spot)only clitoral till him. So maybe that's the reason IDK. But I would love to get "drowsy" and fall asleep lol. We do have breaks every so often, only cause I ask if I can just please him. We both have high sex drives, but if we had sex every night like we wanted I would be a forever zombie. This way he still gets pleased, and I can sleep. I love that he understands and doesn't get upset, but he doesn't like the fact that we can't have sex all the time due to fact that I can't sleep afterwards if it's at night. We did try mornings, which worked for awhile till his job required earlier clocking in. Just so frustrating ...... Guess that's why I was here looking to see if anyone else has gone through this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

This also happens to me - so when we have sex at night I please him only. I get mine in the mornings and on weekends. (I love those leisurely weekend sessions!!!) This issue definitely has not been convenient cause my husbands job is also requiring him to work earlier - so sometimes I do a solo. 

Sometimes I do fall asleep shortly after an orgasm, but only for about a half hour or so and then I am up and ready to move.

Don't know why it happens, just know that it does and we have learned to work around it. It IS frustrating but I haven't found any answers! I enjoy the evening play and it is very pleasurable I just don't let it go into an orgasm for me or I am up for several hours during the night while hubby is snoring soundly!


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank goodness that there are others out there going through this. I thought I was crazy for awhile and so did my boyfriend lol. He couldn't at first understand how I could have so much energy to the point the house was spotless when he got up in the mornings lol. But he has now gotten use to it, and on nights afterwards he let's me sleep in  .....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

I get that too! But idk what to say, I don't think cutting out sex is fair ....


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah no way in the world I would give it up, just wanna find a way around the energy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## miater (Sep 12, 2010)

if you find an answer let me know. my wife uses this along with many other excuses not to have sex.


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol, that I don't even understand. Honestly even in my first marriage I was never not in "the mood" for sex.(Now my fiances ex gave up on sex and anything involved about 2 yrs into their marriage) I think its a strong bond between a couple. Gave him whatever, whenever he wanted. Still to this day don't know why he cheated :/ ... Oh well on to better things  ..... 
In this relationship I never deny,because I LOVE sex especially w my fiance, he always concentrates on me first( which to him is a huge turnon and vice versa) I always in return give to him, all his wants and needs. I have only denied him once, due to a fall and me ending up w a concusions(different story there lol)other then that we always make time for each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

my wife goes bonkers with energy afterwards


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

Well atleast I'm not alone in this .....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VeryShyGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

I often feel that burst of energy after sex. Recently my husband and I have changed up the routine a little... we have sex early in the evening instead of waiting for when we go to bed. Then we get up and do stuff for a couple hours before bed. Great!


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't get off work till 8pm, then we have kids, so even after I get home, we have the whole nightly routine. By the time that's done its near 10pm. Not quite an early evening lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

